# kl. session -> nwd4 im atlantik



## Skanker (2. Dezember 2003)

hallo,
also ich wollt mal fragen ob jmd. interesse daran hätte vor dem filme guggen noch en bißchen mit dem bike ins bombenloch zu gehen en bißchen in der stadt sein unwesen zu treiben oder auf die bmx-bahn zu gehen !?!
also des wär dann am 14.12. uhrzeit ka um 20 uhr geht des im atlantik los aufjedenfall halt vorher...

mfg. fabian


----------



## ykcor (2. Dezember 2003)

also auf die session komm ich mal sicher!
und wenn der andy (tCA) auch mitkommt und ich nen taxi nach haus hab, dann komm ich sogar auch noch zur premiere zeugs da.... 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (2. Dezember 2003)

dieses mal muss es endlich klappen


----------



## crossie (2. Dezember 2003)

dabei.


----------



## Skanker (2. Dezember 2003)

ausgezeichnet und wann soll es eigentlich losgehn ?


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. Dezember 2003)

hallo !
ich ich komme auf jeden fall und hab reserviert , allerdings bekomme ich keine bestätigung der mail.
habt ihr auch an [email protected] geschrieben zum reservieren ?


----------



## Skanker (2. Dezember 2003)

ehm ich glaub in freiburg kann man nich reservieren sondern nur vor ort bezahlen ( 8 )
aber bin mir nich sicher...


----------



## Skanker (3. Dezember 2003)

wer hat noch lust auf en bißchen stadtspaß ?
und wann wolln wir beginnen ?


----------



## ykcor (3. Dezember 2003)

ich denk der arthur (dr.zoidberg) kommt auch noch. weiss es aber nich genau    aber (so wie ich ihn einschätz) is er bei sowas immer dabei

MfG


----------



## Skanker (3. Dezember 2003)

jo treffpunkt is des ding gegenüber vom busbahnhof...
und wann also um wieviel uhr ?


----------



## ykcor (3. Dezember 2003)

ich denk das machen mit der uhrzeit machen wir 2-3 tage vorher aus... bis dahin sin ja fast noch 2 wochen...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (3. Dezember 2003)

Logo bin ich dabei !

Die Zeit is mir egal , wanns euch halt passt (wohne ja in freiburg)

cya  









Übrigens Artur ohne "h"


----------



## Skanker (4. Dezember 2003)

naja um 8 gehts ja los im atlantik...
sagen wir 1uhr, 2uhr an dem kongresszentrum !?!
also sind wir zu füneft...


----------



## mel (6. Dezember 2003)

wenn ihr rücksicht auf alte menschen mit sch weren dhlern habt, bin ich auch dabei  
was ist mit den bikes beim film. wo werden die geklaut?


----------



## Skanker (6. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub einer aus em forum hat seine garage angeboten...
also ich hab auf jedenfall keine kondition und der artur auch nich...sobald es bergauf geht wird geschoben was meinst wofür wir unsere beine haben - zum schieben  
wird wohl ne nette runde...


----------



## ykcor (6. Dezember 2003)

ach... gegens schieben hab ich auch mal gar nix einzuwenden... ;D
naju. weiss wer ob im bombenloch noch ein wenig gebaut wurde? wir ham ja vor 2 wochen da den north shore der schon da stand etwas modifiziert... is da nochma was passiert?
naja ich fahr morgen ehh nach freiburg da kann ichs euch ja dann selber sagen 

MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (6. Dezember 2003)

Ja ich war noch mal da .
Und da wurde ordentlich was dran gebaut.
Da ding ist jetzt noch mal bestimmt um 1,5 meter höher , musst es dir mal unbedingt anschaun.
Für mich viel zu krass .

Aber wer weiss ? 


cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (6. Dezember 2003)

achja:

ich bin morgen, wie oben schon geschrieben, in freiburg? wolle ma uns treffen?
*schon auf den northshore freu*


MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss noch nicht genau ob ich morgen kann.
Ich kann ja aber nachkommen wenn ich es schaffe .
Wann bist du denn da ?


cya


----------



## ykcor (6. Dezember 2003)

weiss noch nich... das mach ich nachher noch mit dem marcel aus... vielleicht kennst ihn ja. der mit dem gelben pirate.

MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (6. Dezember 2003)

Ok , schreibs dann einfach rein und ich schau dann ob ich es schaffe . Ansonsten viel Spass morgen !

cya


----------



## ykcor (6. Dezember 2003)

sers. ich konnt den marcel jez nich erreichen... da ich ruf ihn morgen früh nochma an...

ich denk, dass ich mit dem zug 1011 nach freiburg fahr, so dass ich etwa 1120 im bahnhof bin.
also ich wieder etwa 1130 am kongresshaus (oder wie auch immer das heisst   )

MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (6. Dezember 2003)

Also so früh werd ich nicht kommen können .
Ich würd erst so ab 2 können . 
Also würd ich dann einfach nachkommen .


cya


----------



## spezi light (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mel _
> *wenn ihr rücksicht auf alte menschen mit sch weren dhlern habt, bin ich auch dabei
> was ist mit den bikes beim film. wo werden die geklaut? *



jeder soll da mit. auch alte menschen mit schweren dh maschinen. aber wo die bikes geklaut  werden wissen wir auch noch nicht so recht im notfall nehm ichs mit rein*g*
denn ohne mein bike mach ich nix
Falls es jemanden interessiert was manche auf sich nehmen um am 14 dabei zu sein hier die fakts:
der Fabian(Strychnin) und ich(Alex alias spezi light) fahren beide mit dem zug und unseren neuen bikes*freu* nach freiburg dafür brauchen wir so ca. 2,5 h dann machen wir mit bei der streetsession und danach ins Atlantik, aber jetzt kommts wir fahren dann um 0:00 wieder richtung heimat aber wir kommen nur noch bis nach basel da sind wir dann um 2:00 dann fahren wir von dort nach hause ,mit unseren dirtschüsseln und dafür brachen wir dann locker nochma 1 bis 1,5h kommt drauf an wie wir dann noch lust haben damit wir so ca um halb vier daheim sind. 
tja was man nicht alles macht um einen endgeilen bikefilm zu sehen und vielleicht noch nen autogramm vom timo pritzel abzustauben
also alles kommen zur streetsession oder event. bombenloch ich persönlich würde erstmal ins bombenloch was meint ihr?
mfg alex


----------



## Skanker (7. Dezember 2003)

und dann um kurz nach 6 wieder aufstehn und brav mit halb offenen augen in die schule dackeln *freu*  
ich würd au sagen bombenloch -> street -> evtl. bmx-bahn aber des is dann langweilig für die mir den dh-maschienen...
wegen abstellmöglchkeit der Triple F, Tobi und der nils haben im alten thread ihre garagen angeboten ich hab dem nils mal ne pm geschickt aber er meldet sich nich...aber is ja noch zeit !


----------



## Sherman (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spezi light _
> *
> 
> jeder soll da mit. auch alte menschen mit schweren dh maschinen. aber wo die bikes geklaut  werden wissen wir auch noch nicht so recht im notfall nehm ichs mit rein*g*
> ...






is ja ober hart 

Ein Kumepl hat NWD 4 schon zu hause liegen, vlt. bekomm ich den Motag oder Dienstag. Vielleicht komm ich acuh am Sonntag an die Session muss aber erst noch schauen...

@Alex

welchen Zug von Basel nehmt ihr?


----------



## Skanker (7. Dezember 2003)

kommt drauf an wann es los geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (7. Dezember 2003)

Ob ich so früh schon zur Streetsession dazustoße weiß ich noch nicht, da wir am Vormittag noch auf den Rosskopf wollen. Man kann sich ja evtl. zusammentelefonieren...

@ Strychnin: du hast ne PM...

Gruß


----------



## Tohamas (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur kurz ankündigen, dass ich am 14. dem Nils einfach hinterherradel...


----------



## Skanker (7. Dezember 2003)

ausgezeichnet der nils hat uns seinen bescheidenen keller zur verfügung gestellt da könne wir unsere fahrräder abstellen...
is ungefähr 10min vom atlantik entfernt...


----------



## ykcor (7. Dezember 2003)

juhi

DANKE    

MfG


----------



## spezi light (7. Dezember 2003)

hi ihr, 
jaja schon schlimm was manche so auf sich nehmen um nen dummen film anzuschauen.
@sherman:
wir fahren ja nicht nur wegen dem film hin(ausserdem kann man den im follow me für 33 euro kaufen was wir auch noch machen werden!) aber wir wollen auch das drumherum miterleben und natürlich auch bei der session mitmachen. wir haben ihn deshalb extra noch nicht gekauft bzw. angesehen. 
und sonst hab ich gehört das dein bike mit nem LRS und anderen bremsen hayes oder? getunt hast. ich hab so langsam muffe das mein rahmen nicht pünktlich kommt, wehe der post. 
ansonsten kann ich dich nur einladen mitzukommen, dann sind wir schon wieder einer mehr aus unserer gegend! 
mfg Alex


----------



## Skanker (7. Dezember 2003)

also zur übersicht wer nun mitmacht schreit HIER und gibt an ob er noch en freund mitbringt ich würd sagen wir legen um 1 uhr los treffpunkt is des kongresszentrum gegenüber vom bbh !!

also  HIER
        -------


----------



## ykcor (7. Dezember 2003)

HIER


----------



## nils (8. Dezember 2003)

13 Uhr, das ist ja schon etwas früh (bzw. lang bis am Abend...). Evtl. fällt dann der Rosskopf vorher ins Wasser, aber mal wieder ein bischen Technik üben ist auch kein Fehler. Ein (wahrscheinlich dreifaches) HIER.

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung zum Radl unterstellen: Es ist ansich kein Problem, aber was machen wir, wenn ihr um 0:00 Uhr schon auf den Zug müsst und der Film noch läuft?


----------



## spezi light (8. Dezember 2003)

hi nils
da hast du auch wieder recht aber ich denke nicht das der so spät kommt. oder weist du wo du dich erkundigen kannst es muss doch sicher en programmablauf oder sowas geben im notfall nehm ichs mit rein! da müssen wir halt mal schaun. ein dreifaches hier fände ich nicht schlecht!!! das wär klasse. ich denk für die räder finden wir auch noch ne lösung sonst schließen wir die in irgendwelche autos von kollegen ein also ich wüst jetzt schon mal einen, der auch da ist. im notfall gibst du uns du deien schlüssel und dann räumen wir die garage schon alleine aus*g* und bringen den schlüssel dankend zurück! Also schau ma mal!
mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ROCKthaHOUSE _
> *HIER *



dito.

und den tCA schlepp ich einfach mit. basta.
13 uhr kongreßzentrum... ach btw, kann mal jemand noch n paar spot-ideen anbringen? weil bombenloch ok, bmxbahn ok, city wo?

ach und es wird bestimmt schweinekalt, also nehmt euch was zum anziehn mit... 

in köln war's am nikolausWoEnde -2°C . voll gut zum radeln.... hände eingefroren.


hmpf.

bis denn  wird sicher lustich.

cheers
crossie


----------



## ykcor (9. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub ich zieh mir sowieso meine snowboard handschuhe an... des is ja schon bei 5° mit den normalen handschuhen arschkalt...
ansonsten halt 2 pullis oder so...

MfG


----------



## Tohamas (9. Dezember 2003)

Hier! und da der Offridedrinker etwas mundfaul ist, sag ich für ihn auch Hier! 
Bin mal gespannt, wie wir das mit dem Rosskopf auf die Reihe kriegen...


----------



## Caidos (9. Dezember 2003)

Auch ein HIER!
Ähhhm ich fahr eventuell mitm Crossie mit oder mit dem Giant Team Bus. Wir Badner wären dann zu 4t!


----------



## ykcor (9. Dezember 2003)

sag mal fahrt ihr nur mit CC rädern auf den rosskopf? weil ich würd auch gern mitkommen... bloss des hochfahren wirds problem  weil ich hät mal wieder richtig bock auf ein wenig DH... auch wenn ich grad nur die HR bremse zur verfügung hab... egal

MfG


----------



## ykcor (9. Dezember 2003)

yyyyyeeaaaaahhhh. ich seh grad das wenn der  Caidos   mitkommt ich nich der jüngste sein werd  hrhr

*sinnlos spam*

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Bin mal gespannt, wie wir das mit dem Rosskopf auf die Reihe kriegen... *



Ja das könnte lustig werden. Weiß auch noch nicht so genau, wie wir das unter einen Hut bekommen. Wir können ja eine Rosskopfkurzrunde einlegen und dann nach einem kleinen Boxenstopp gegen 14-15 Uhr zur Streetfraktion dazustoßen.

@ROCKthaHOUSE:
Wir fahren nicht mit DH-Geräten. Bergauf warten wär eigentlich auch kein Problem, aber ohne Vorderbremse den Rosskopf runter ist an einigen Stellen sehr heftig. Vor allem bei schönem Wetter sind da auch einige Wanderer unterwegs und da sollte man einen Bremsweg von unter 200m haben sonst gibts nur Stress...


----------



## ykcor (9. Dezember 2003)

joa ich kenn den rosskopf ja auch! wär nich das erste mal das ich den runter mach    letzes mal bloss ohne kettenführung und des war nen spass... 100m gefahren antretten wollen und bemerkt: meno die kette is schon wieder unten
(diemal wenns so kommen sollt ohne VR bremse...)  ach alles ********...  

MfG


----------



## Gero (9. Dezember 2003)

also ich werd mich dem HIER wohl mal anschließen. allerdings werd ich nur mit zum streeten kommen und dann wohl etwas später zu euch stoßen. ich meld mich dann einfach... bahn können wir gehen wenns kalt genug ist, sprich der boden gefrohren ist. sonst gehts fahren nicht. heut wars ultra perfekt...


----------



## spezi light (10. Dezember 2003)

Shit,
hät echt nicht gedacht, dass soviele Mitmachen, aber je mehr umso besser. dann sehen die leute endlich mal das wir keine minderheit sind!!!  
@gero nettes pic wirklich sehr nett
@rockthahouse meines wissens ist der fabian der jüngste mit zarten 15 jahren 
stimmt schon 13 uhr ist schon nen bischen früh dann müssen sieben stunden rumrollen und posen puh das wird aber anstrengend, naja hauptsache ich machs mit meinem neuen bike(ich glaub ich zünd die post an wenn man bike nicht pünktlich kommt!) naja wir werden sehen was meint ihr wollen wir um erst um zwei anfangen???
hoffentlich ist der boden gefroren hät mega bock auf die bahn zu gehen da gibts ja jez flutlicht oder, da könnten wir ja dann um halb sechs hin wenn es dunkel ist.
Was meints ihr??
MfG  Alex 
oder wir trinken nen bierchen das gibt auch warm


----------



## Tohamas (10. Dezember 2003)

@Nils: Rosskopfrunde sollte eh' kürzer werden, wegen Nobsens Herstellungsjubiläum, so gegen 1400 - 1500 sind wir wieder unten. Dann kommt auch der Offridedrinker eingetrudelt

@Rock: Im Warten haben wir Übung... 

@Spezi: Mist, ich will aber eine Minderheit sein! Ich lebe dafür, diskriminiert zu werden!

@alle: Gibts eigentlich 'n Preis für den, der sich am spektakulärsten auf die Fresse packt? *Michselbstnominier*


----------



## Triple F (10. Dezember 2003)

Tätäääää!

Bin auf jeden Fall bei der Rosskopf-Runde auch dabei.
11°°  ist okay.

@Thohamas:
Hoffe nicht, dass wir nen Preis vergeben müssen .

Triple F (bestimmt auch ne Minderheit)


----------



## Tohamas (10. Dezember 2003)

Wetten dass...


----------



## Triple F (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Wetten dass... *


...war letzte Woche.

Aber jenachdem wo der nobs uns lang scheucht, kann es zu evtl. spontanen Slapstick-Einlagen meinerseits kommen  .


----------



## Skanker (10. Dezember 2003)

naja was is schlecht daran ne minderheit zu sein und ja ich bin zarte 15 und seh aus wie 12  ( kein witz  ) was dagegen ?
also dann verschieben wirs auf 14 uhr an dem kongreßdingsda...
ich hoff nich dass en preis nötig is ! war vor 4 wochen zum letzten mal in fr solang hatte ich jetzt auch pause ...
naja *freufreu*


----------



## ykcor (10. Dezember 2003)

ach hört auf mit solchen dummen preisen... ich brauch kein preis für, um zu wissen das ich als erster lieg...


 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (10. Dezember 2003)

@Triple: Moment mal, wag' es ja nicht zu versuchen, mir die Show zu steheln. Kläglich versagen wirst du, so prophezeie ich dir!
Für die eleganten Hinleger bin ich verantwortlich!

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich mich auf den 14. mehr freue als auf Weihnachten? *Glänzendeaugenkrieg*


----------



## Triple F (10. Dezember 2003)

Falls ich im Atlantik ein entsprechendes Losglück habe, freue ich mich auch mehr, wie an Wei(h)nachten.


----------



## Skanker (10. Dezember 2003)

also treffpunkt is nu 14 uhr !?!
und die fahrräder werden beim nils abgestellt...


----------



## ykcor (10. Dezember 2003)

wann is des nun etwa zuende?  das ich meinen ellis etwa ne zeit sagen kann, das die sich drauf einstellen können mich abzuholen...

2300!?!   0000!?!!


MfG


----------



## Skanker (10. Dezember 2003)

ich denk des is zu ende wenn der letzte geht...
um 8 gehts los en film dauert ca. 1std. dazwischen wird die tombula sein..und autogram zeugs von den fahrern etc.
aber man kann auch gehn wann man will...


----------



## ykcor (10. Dezember 2003)

nein oder? das meinst du jez nich ernst? ach werden wir nich an den stuhl gefesselt und dürfen erst dann gehen wenn die das wollen?  

   

nee ich wollt halt ma sone richtzeit... ihr kennt ja eltern wie die manchma sin...


MfG


----------



## nils (10. Dezember 2003)

14 Uhr am Konzerthaus ist ok!
Dann bleibt genug Zeit um vorher kurz auf den Rosskopf zu düsen, rechtzeitig zur Streetsession zu erscheinen, irgendwann ein kurzen Glühweihnachtsmarktstopp einzulegen, NWD4 zu schauen und sich dann irgendwann von einem Sanitäter abholen zu lassen das könnte ein recht heftiger Sonntag werden...


----------



## nobs (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *das könnte ein recht heftiger Sonntag werden... *



sieht ganz danach aus aber leider bin ich nicht dabei


----------



## spezi light (11. Dezember 2003)

@rochthahouse
natürlich werden wir gefesselt was denkst du denn? auslass erst ab 0:00 
ansonsten freu ich mich auch grad mehr auf sonntag als auf weihnachten!
wollt noch Fragen wie man son los bekommt oder ist die eintrittskarte das los? was gibt es special edition bike vom tarek oda? 
oh man ruf jetz nomal bei mailorder an und mach denen dampf ich brauch meinen rahmen!!!
mfg alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stimpy (11. Dezember 2003)

@spezi light:

Ja, die Eintrittskarte ist das Los!
Bei uns in München war ja grad Premiere und das war die genialste Party seit langem!!!
Der Rahmen ist die Tarek - Edition, aber der erste Preis ist eine Oakley "Timebomb" -Uhr, die fast des dreifache vom Rahmen kostet !
Der dritte ne Jacke von"O".
War bei uns zumindest so...


Unbedingt hingehen!!!Sonst verpaßt Ihr echt was.

Viel Spaß euch allen!

MfG,
Stimpy

p.s. Bilder von der Feier bei "Lokalforen, München und Umgebung" - absolut sehenswert


----------



## Skanker (11. Dezember 2003)

war da en 15jähriger da ?
ich bezweifle langsam dass ich da rein komme...da ich ja noch keine 16 bin...die Kingsize ( snowboard ) premiere in basel war sogar erst ab 18  
naja session is ja ohne altersbeschränkung


----------



## Tohamas (11. Dezember 2003)

14:00 find ich klasse

@Strychnin: Es wird sich ja wohl jemand finden, der dir den Papa macht...?!  Wenn du dich vorher so richtig einsaust, sieht man dir dein Alter vielleicht auch nicht mehr an. Du siehst: Irgendwie kriegen wir das schon!


----------



## Skanker (11. Dezember 2003)

naja wenn nich session is au was  des alleine is eh en grund nach fr zu gehn  !


----------



## crossie (11. Dezember 2003)

hab ma aus langeweile nen flyer gebastelt.


----------



## Skanker (11. Dezember 2003)

achso konzerthaus nennt man des ding  naja mir war auch langweilig hier des program...


Bei allen drei Partys wird zuerst das Redbull Rampage Video gezeigt. 
Die spannnende Dokumentation über den angesagtesten Event der 
Freeride Szene ist gespickt mit knallharter Action, man ist quasi mitten 
beim Contest dabei, zusätzlich sieht man Interviews und Meinungen 
der Stars. Und danach kommt der absolute Knaller : 
die Premiere von NWD IV! 
Natürlich gibt\'s nicht nur was für die Augen, sondern auch fette Tunes. 
In München legt der geniale DJ Julian Smith aus Frankfurt auf, der schon 
von der Party des Red Bull Racedowns bekannt ist. 
In Freiburg ist der Alt Meister DJ Ralph Thieme am Start und sorgt mit 
HipHop, NuJazz und Deep House für eine angeheizte Stimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherman (11. Dezember 2003)

Mh, *grübel* das hört sich ja allergeilst an...nur mir missfält es ehrlichgesagt bis sonstwann in Freiburg zu sein und dann mitten in der Nacht irgenwie nach Hause zu kommen ... ganz zu schweigen was meine Eltern dazu sagen ^^

Bin zwar kein kleines Kind mehr, aber dennoch erstma 16  


"Ah hey Mama, ich bin dann am Sonntag mal bis 2 Uhr nachts weg...in Freiburg und so " das is etwas komisch ...


Ich muss mal sehen...


----------



## spezi light (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi ihr,
@sherman: du must ja nicht bis zur premieren bleiben kannst ja auch nur wegen der session allein wegen der ist es schon lohnenswert! wir würden uns freun wenn du am sonntag mit im zug nach fr sitzt, aber frag mich nicht welchen wir nehmen! wir wissens (noch) nicht!
@alle: ich darf hiermit mitteilen das fabian heut seinen nicolai gekriegt hat und er ist fast ohnmächtig vor freude naja mittlerweile nich mehr aber fast...
jez muss "nur" noch meiner kommen ich denke morgen...
ich schaff keinen tag länger ohne geiles bike unterm *****
und dann heist es schrauben, schrauben...
wegen fabians altersproblem mach ich mir keine sorgen oder gibt es da solche türsteher: ey du kommst hier net rein! 
woll eher nich und die idee als vater ausgeben find ich klasse weil ich(18) seh noch nich so mega alt aus!
schau ma mal wir werden das kind schon schaukeln 
mfg Alex


----------



## ykcor (11. Dezember 2003)

na dann hoffen wir mal das deins morgen auch kommt  
und fabian: glückwunsch... *auch probefahren will*

MfG


----------



## spezi light (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
weil ich angst hab das der postmann mein frame wieder mitnimmt wenn ich nich daheim bin und deshalb geh ich heut einfach nich in die schule, hätte nur reli gehabt. jez wart ich jede sekunde auf das klingelzeichen, ist echt schrecklich. aber das schlimmste ist ich hunger hab aber wenn ich jez einkaufen geh könnt er ja kommen. misere, misere...
sherman wie siehts jez aus, kommst mit?!
alex


----------



## Gero (12. Dezember 2003)

was meister cola mischgetränk, hast dir nen guido radl bestellt...
weis ja nich, aber das  gibt mir da etwas zu denken... sorry, wollte dir net deine vorfreude verderben... aber meins müsste auch irgendwie die nächsten tage kommen. is aber wieder ne stahlmöhre....

ach, habt ihr mal aufs thermometer geschaut?! dann rechnet euch mal aus wie es an der bahn aussieht.... zum schlammkatschen isses jetzt ideal, aber mit fahren... naja bis zum ersten hügel wird man mit etwas glück kommen. der fahrer auch bis zur landung, allerding ohne rad. das wird sicher im absprung stecken bleiben...

mit anderen worten: fahren kann man vergessen und ich will nen dach da drüber...!!!


----------



## spezi light (12. Dezember 2003)

@gero danke das bild hab ich jez glaub ich schon 1000mal gesehen, aber fabrikationsfehler kann es immer geben, oder was meinst?
schlammketschen auf der bahn? ich bin dabei wenn wir bei dir duschen könne ne läuft wohl nich naja vielleicht friert sie ja nochma bis so
son mist weil eben son van von nem paketdienst anhielt klingelte und ich schon fast durchgedreht bin, aber dann wars en paket von nem mitbewohner der wg, ich hät ihn fast geschlagen!!!
aber ich denk das es mit der post kommt und vorher hab ich das auto so ca. fünf strassen weiter gesehen die spannung steigt!
mfg dann muss ich erst mal eins trinken


----------



## Gero (12. Dezember 2003)

hätt ich mir ja fast denken können. klar sowas kann vorkommen, aber is halt alu, ich bin dem zeugs immer sehr kritisch gegenüber eingestellt. aber jedem das was er für richtig hält. is bestimmt kein schlechtes rad! bei uns fahren das auch zwei leuts und die hatten auch noch keine probleme mit. 
also dann platz mal net vor spannung! 

das mit der bahn is sehr schade. ich würd auch zu gerne fahren   aber heut abend is erstmal weihnachtsfeier vom geschäft. uaaaaaa....


----------



## Sherman (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spezi light _
> *Hi,
> weil ich angst hab das der postmann mein frame wieder mitnimmt wenn ich nich daheim bin und deshalb geh ich heut einfach nich in die schule, hätte nur reli gehabt. jez wart ich jede sekunde auf das klingelzeichen, ist echt schrecklich. aber das schlimmste ist ich hunger hab aber wenn ich jez einkaufen geh könnt er ja kommen. misere, misere...
> sherman wie siehts jez aus, kommst mit?!
> alex *




 das is ja zu geil  Ruf doch bei BMO an und frag wies aussieht...

Also ich sag mal ja, ich komme. Es sei denn, am Sonntag morgen regnet es in Freiburg in strömen, dann net. 


greetz


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (12. Dezember 2003)

Nach Wetterbericht siehts aber ganz danach aus !! 
Hoffentlich nicht .


cya


----------



## Skanker (12. Dezember 2003)

naja ich proll nich so gern mit meinem nicolai da ich nich unbedingt so der checker bin...hat deshalb au keine decals... 
jetz brauch ich nur noch en steuersatz  
und gero ich hab dem colamixgetränkemann schon genügend bilder von gebrochenen wheeler rahmen gezeigt  gibts ja wie sand am mehr heutzutage  
freu mich schon auf übermorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (12. Dezember 2003)

**** U!


----------



## ykcor (12. Dezember 2003)

übermorgen bei regen  

MfG


----------



## Skanker (12. Dezember 2003)

soll ja recht warm sein also 14-15 °C...

da:


----------



## ykcor (12. Dezember 2003)

aber schon halber stürmig... mit ca. 26km/h wirds unangenehm

MfG


----------



## spezi light (12. Dezember 2003)

das shice wetter!
aber gegen petrus kann man halt nix mache den kriegt man nicht zu fassen. wollt ihr wissen was ich den leuten von mailorder geschriebn hab? 
hier: 
Hi,
ich hab Ihnen am Donnerstag ne Mail geschrieben mit der Frage ob die Sachen am mittwoch raus sind. ihre reaktion darauf? einfach gar keine! gut dann ruf ich eben an denk ich mir geht der ****** anrufbeantworter ran! heut ist freitag also zwei tage um ein paket von berlin nach steinen zu bekommen. gut ruf ich nochmal an und diesmal in der zeit in der sie eigentlich errreichbar sein sollten. der tolle anrufbeantworter wieder... jetzt haben wir aber schon 16.40 ich weiss nich können sie keine uhr lesen?
ich weiss nich was für eine firmenpolitik sie haben, aber ich denke die könnte so lauten: bei uns ist der kunde das letzte? ich mein wenn sie sich das leisten können ist das ok.
wär toll wenn sie diesmal antworten würden bin nämlich echt stinksauer!
falls die sachen doch noch bei ihnen sind, können sie dies als stornierung mit sofortiger Wirkung betrachten!
nicht MfG Alexander Clauss
    
stellungnahme von mailorder:
sorry dass ich nicht so schnell antworten konnte, wir haben jetzt vor weihnachten echt gut zu tun.
wir machen ab 21.12.2003 bis voraussichtlich 11.01.2004 zu, danach starten wir mit komplett neuer versandlogistik und werden die schnellsten bike-versender deutschlands!
hoffen wir
bis bald, frohe weihnacht und viel Erfolg am wochenende!
   schnellster bikeversender der is gut   
schau ma mal wegen so


----------



## Skanker (13. Dezember 2003)

was heißt hier schau ma mal ?


----------



## Gero (13. Dezember 2003)

hört ihr grad radio?! für morgen gibt hier ne unwetterwarnung mit windgeschwindigkeiten bis 140 stundenkilometer.... da wird das lustig.... weis ja nich, werd wohl morgen mal spontan schauen ob das mit dem fahren dann überhaubt nen sinn macht...

aber mal abwarten...


----------



## Skanker (13. Dezember 2003)

haja wir sin ja nich aus wadde !  
@ gero : was kommt bei dir fü en rahmen ins haus ?


----------



## Gero (13. Dezember 2003)

sin nicht aus watte, du bist gut, aber es gibt ja auch noch lustige parkhäuser wo man hin ausweichen könnte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (13. Dezember 2003)

das genau wollt ich nämlich auch vorschlagen also trozdem um 2 am konzerthaus???
mei rahmen ist gekommen und fast fertig kettenhund muss noch dran die proberunde hat einiges über die geo verraten!
der rahmen ist einfach nur geil!
mfg Alex
was mach ma jez morgen?


----------



## Skanker (13. Dezember 2003)

also bleibt alles beim alten ! 
treffpunkt 2 uhr am konzerthaus !!


----------



## Gero (13. Dezember 2003)

zwei uhr, ich werd da sein, aber wie gesagt wohl nur zum streeten, mein anderes radl geht grad net....


----------



## Sherman (14. Dezember 2003)

Bei dem Wtter? Nö...keine Lust. Bei den Temps. kanns ja nur schiffen 


Und Unwetterwarnung dazu noch ... ^^


----------



## spezi light (14. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Also ich schau ausm Fenster und sehe das die Sonne scheint wenn man sich die Wolken wegdenkt und deshalb heut um 14 uhr am Konzerthaus!
Ich will keinen Maulen hören der sagt scheis wetter, es gibt keins nur schlechte kleidung 
dummer spruch is aber so und so lang die motivation stimmt ist doch alles klasse!
bis später alex


----------



## crossie (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sherman _
> *Bei dem Wtter? Nö...keine Lust. Bei den Temps. kanns ja nur schiffen
> 
> 
> Und Unwetterwarnung dazu noch ... ^^ *




na na na... hier hats echt GUTES wetter... und ich hoffe das is 40km weiter unten genauso, in freiburg.

bischn nass is das ganze noch, aber das is mir eigentlich egal.

streeten geht. rest wird schwer....

aber gibt ja immer noch die möglichkeit sich irgendwie irgendwo hinzusetzen und leute anzupöbeln (ich denke da z.B. an McDoof oder so...)

bis spädda.
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtestdummy (14. Dezember 2003)

Die Gruppe hat sich versammelt. Es waren dann doch ein paar Leute.


----------



## crashtestdummy (14. Dezember 2003)

Am Karlsbau holt Gero wenig später Schwung. Dieser fehlte bei den meisten anderen schon, deshalb sind diese nicht auf dem Photo.


----------



## crashtestdummy (14. Dezember 2003)

Valentin geht den wahnsinns Drop recht gelassen an. Man beachte seinen gelassenen Gesichtsausdruck. Valli: Nettes Bike!


----------



## Gero (14. Dezember 2003)

was lädst denn da für bildchen von mir hoch! das war nach nem abubaka oder?! meine arme gabel, das sieht ja bös aus...


----------



## crashtestdummy (14. Dezember 2003)

Mister Tr!ckstuff himself! Tr!ckstuff ist genau das Material, welches unter solchen Bedingungen nicht in die Knie geht (man beachte mal hier den gequälten Hinterreifen. Ich finde wir sollten eine Initiative gründen, damit diese Quälerei ein Ende hat!)
--> Hut ab vor dem Michael!


----------



## crashtestdummy (14. Dezember 2003)

Zu guter Letzt wird noch folgende Person gesucht! Nach neuesten Angaben soll auch sie sich heut Abend im Atlantic aufhalten. Wer die Person erkennt melde sich bitte bei der Polizei.


----------



## crashtestdummy (14. Dezember 2003)

Die kleinen Videos vom Augi sind bei mir direkt per Mail an zu forder. Mit genau dieser Methode werde ich sie dann auch versenden. Größe: max. 1,5 MB


----------



## tobi (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crashtestdummy _
> *Zu guter Letzt wird noch folgende Person gesucht! Nach neuesten Angaben soll auch sie sich heut Abend im Atlantic aufhalten. Wer die Person erkennt melde sich bitte bei der Polizei. *



Den kenn ich! Den kenn ich! Hab gleich mal bei der Polizei angerufen!!!!



 Geile Bild


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Dezember 2003)

war doch ganz nett , hab ein paar von euch erkannt.
schade das die 36016 und nicht die 36018 gewonnen hat


----------



## crossie (15. Dezember 2003)

hat der herr triple F einen scott rahmen gewonnen... soso...





schee war's. und sprocketgrind macht ewig spass, muss ich ma weiter üben 

cheers und gute nacht
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (15. Dezember 2003)

@spezilight und strychnin : tut mir leid leider nix gewonnen 
So ein mist !

cya


----------



## crossie (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Zoidberg _
> *@spezilight und strychnin : tut mir leid leider nix gewonnen
> So ein mist !
> 
> cya *



lüg doch nich 


nee, stimmt schon. gewonnen habt ihr leider nichts. ich hab noch nen scott-schlüsselanhänger... toll, oder?


----------



## Triple F (15. Dezember 2003)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Der Weihnachtsmann kam dieses Jahr 10 Tage früher!!!


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Dezember 2003)

was hat der vorweihnachtsmann denn für nen rahmen vorbeigebracht? nen ht oder vielleicht doch nen fully?

war timo pritzel eigentlich auch vor ort? am samstag war er in wangen auf der tschugg-jam und hat dort die strecke und die dirts gerockt der typ is echt mal hammerhart, kommt, rollt einmal über die strecke und prügelt sich dann gleich über die jumps wie die tschugg-brüder die die strecke in und auswendig kennen 
nur den backflip hat er leider net gezeigt, zumindest net, als ich noch dort war;-)

so long, und nochmal herzlichen glückwunsch zu "weihnachten"


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Dezember 2003)

gratuliere triple, gratuliere ! ride it hard !


----------



## fez (15. Dezember 2003)

Das Glück dem Tüchtigen !


----------



## Skanker (15. Dezember 2003)

war ja klar   auf artur is kein verlass
des nächste mal bekommt sie crossi  
gibts noch mehr bilder ?
und wann trifft man sich wieder  ?
und andré wo warst du ?

 

herzlichen glückwunsch triple f


----------



## Skanker (15. Dezember 2003)

aber das schlimmste war heut morgen um 6.30 uhr mit muskelkater wieder aufzustehen... 

doppelpostsyndrom


----------



## TheBlues (15. Dezember 2003)

> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Der Weihnachtsmann kam dieses Jahr 10 Tage früher!!!



na siehst du, ein mal bei den schlechtwetterbikern dabei.....
...und schon auf der gewinnerstrasse !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (15. Dezember 2003)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh.
sehr schön  meine ellis haben mich nich gelassen weil sich meine cousine versucht hat umzubringen. türlich is ja verständlich aber es war sicher SSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOO  geil.


----------



## Triple F (15. Dezember 2003)

@ all:
Danke für die Glückwünsche, ich weiß, dass sie von Herzen kommen 











Mit der Lackierung sieht das YZ1 sooo derbe geil aus, dass ich den Rahmen eigentlich die ganze Zeit anschauen *muss* !

Nur schade, dass ich mich sehr wahrscheinlich trennen muss  . Ich habe momentan einfach keine Kohle, um den Rahmen so aufzubauen, wie es würdig wäre. Und wenn ich das Geld hätte, *könnte* ich das Scott leider auch nicht so fahren, wie es gefahren werden soll.  

Naja, noch genies´ ich die Zeit...


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. Dezember 2003)

das ganze noch in einer farbe die es eigentlich garnicht gibt !


----------



## Triple F (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected]!t _
> *das ganze noch in einer farbe die es eigentlich garnicht gibt ! *



Stichwort: Einzelstück!


----------



## Tohamas (15. Dezember 2003)

Was ein gelungener Tag!

@Triple: Glückwunsch, passt nur leider farblich nicht so ganz zu deinem Natobike...

@Strychnin: scheinst ja reingekommen zu sein, ohne dass wir deine familiären Bindungen umstrukturieren mussten! Viel Spass noch mit dem Muskelkater...

Ich will nochmaaaaal!


----------



## nobs (15. Dezember 2003)

zum Schluß noch von mir meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn viel Spaß noch mit den Rahmen (vielleicht überlegtst du´s dir ja noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (15. Dezember 2003)

Reizen würde mich ein Aufbau schon.

Alleine schon *wegen* dem Aufbauen.

Hmmm, wenn ich das Kona verkaufe und das Geld.....


----------



## Skanker (15. Dezember 2003)

jo isch kam rein...
tja wenn man 4 wochen den arm in gibs hat und ihn dann sofort wieder belastet is es normal mit musklekater
und rocker was meinst mit cousine wollt sich umbringen ?


----------



## Skanker (16. Dezember 2003)

so mal ne andrere frage wär hat lust am samstag oder sonntag sich nochmal für ne gemütliche runde in freiburg zu treffen ? dem rocker zu liebe  
einfach melden...


----------



## Sherman (16. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es mal mit ner Session Basel?


----------



## ykcor (16. Dezember 2003)

is zwar etwas länger mit dem zug aber ich denk dabei wär ich auch  

MfG


----------



## spezi light (17. Dezember 2003)

hi,
also ganz ehrlich basel is nich
da kriegt man fast schon nen strafzettel wenn man aufm gesteig fährt und wenn man dann treppen runterspringt oje oje will ich gar nich wissen, wahrscheinlich wird man da eingelocht! 
ne aber das ist mir echt zu heiss auch wenns da schon geile locations hat. 
am we ist es bei mir schlecht weil ich jez definitiv noch vor weihnachten umziehen will. aber wir haben ja alle ferien wir können ja zwischen winachte und noijor was mache wenn gutes wetter ist. isn nur en vorschlag aber ich wär halt auch gern dabei!!!

mfg alex


----------



## Sherman (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spezi light _
> *hi,
> also ganz ehrlich basel is nich
> da kriegt man fast schon nen strafzettel wenn man aufm gesteig fährt und wenn man dann treppen runterspringt oje oje will ich gar nich wissen, wahrscheinlich wird man da eingelocht!
> ...




Mh jo, die Schweizer halt ^^

 @ Schweizer die hier sind


----------



## smog (17. Dezember 2003)

hab noch nie stress gehabt beim streeten....
aber wenn ihr mit absoluter sicherheit einen gefängnisaufenhalt verhindern möchtet dann gibts da noch folgendes:
aber achtung, auf der strasse(rechte seite)( nicht auf gehsteig)(mit licht)fahren...
wegbeschreibung auf www.pumpwerk.ch


----------

